# What's wrong with this picture?



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

While searching for a small lock box for my truck I ran onto this. It demonstrates how to make sure no one can steal the box from your house. Yeah Right, that would slow me down for one good yank.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

lol...

:buttkick:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

<Two house breakers find a gun in the house they are robbing>

"Duuuuuude! Look! a gun!" 
" Coool now we can move up to robbing liquer stores!" 
"Damn..It has a cable holding it to the PVC plumbing..That will never come off"
""Another way for the man to keep us down..Lets look in the medicine Cabernet for some valum..I'm depressed now"
:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Crap! There goes my hiding spot! Which one of you has been in my house?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I found a good use for the silly cable lock that came with my XD...

Screwed a HUGE eye-screw into a stud in my closet, and then looped it through the back of my little fire-box, handgun safe... Not perfect, but should take a little more than one good tug to break THAT free...


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 17, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> I found a good use for the silly cable lock that came with my XD...
> 
> Screwed a HUGE eye-screw into a stud in my closet, and then looped it through the back of my little fire-box, handgun safe... Not perfect, but should take a little more than one good tug to break THAT free...


You need to put some PVC on the cable you looped it through or at least hang some PVC from it. Apparently PVC is to bad guys as wooden stakes are to vampires. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Not to mention the whole "I think I'll put my $900 investment under this drippy pipe. It seems like a good dry environment for my gun."

That's funny stuff. Kinda like that HK flyer that was going around with the bullets loaded in the magazine backwards. Dee de deee!

Zhur


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Removed For Inappropriate Comment


----------



## ashman (Sep 10, 2008)

That is too funny


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

ashman said:


> That is too funny


Let me rephraze that inappropriate comment!!!!!!!!

That's my lock-box I'm polish!!!!!!!


----------

